# Tattoo ointment, cream or balm..



## pixybratt (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a few tattoos and I have a friend who is an artist, I've made green soap for him before that he loved, but i'd like to make an ointment to promote healing but not to kill the color, or even a nice one to use after to help keep it looking nice, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 30, 2010)

yup, non petroleum jelly with a tiny bit of lavender & trea. I also added calendula oil and alpha bisabolol.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you! I'll have to look up the last item not sure what it is but i have tons of the rest.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> yup, non petroleum jelly with a tiny bit of lavender & trea. I also added calendula oil and alpha bisabolol.



My nephew has tattoos and I'm interested in learning more about making a product for him.

Do you mean lavender and tea tree oil? Also, I searched for alpha bisabolol and couldn't find a source. Where can you buy it?


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 30, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't find one either but I'm going to drag out my trusty herb book and look for something with similar properties pretty sure Arnica would work in it's place..


ok this is what I found as options:
ANTI-INFLAMMATORY HERBS

Other herbs known to reduce inflammation include ginger, turmeric, boswellin, licorice, German chamomile,  witch hazel.

what I found also suggested white willow can be used but acts more like an aspirin so may not be a good choice


----------



## Lindy (Oct 30, 2010)

With something like White Willow you have to be careful if there is any bleeding going on as it a anticoagulant.  White Willow is also amazing for a pain cream.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 30, 2010)

I do think I'm going to use a combo of arnica and chamomile.

I'm wondering do  you need to go easy on the tea tree oil so it doesnt heal the ink out of the skin or is it ok to use an equal part?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 30, 2010)

With Tea Tree as well as any other EO therapeutic value is 5%.  You really don't want to go over that.  The other thing to keep in mind with Tea Tree, Eucalyptus, & Manuka Oils is that at therapeutic levels they can interfere with anaesthtic so you would have to put that warning on your labels as well as not being used by pregnant women.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alpha bisabolol is a sthe active substance in chamomile, but with hardly any chance of allergic reactions.
That's the reason I use that in baby balm too. You could go for chamomile instead though.
I made this stuff for my Bf when he got his tattoo and used Carebear's non-petroleum jelly recipe.

Arnica should not be used on damaged skin; and after a couple of days it still is.
I don't know about rules and regulations surrounding tattoos in the USA; but over here tattoos are covered with vaseline immediatly.

I would go easy on the lavender and tea tree, not becasuse of the effect on the ink, but because you want to keep everying as mild as possible.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for replying and mentioning the chamomile. 

I don't know about regulations on tattoos, either. I'd have to ask him. Also, I don't know if he's planning on getting another one in the near future so making a product might be redundant.   I just thought the discussion was interesting. I'll have to write this up for my "Tips" file and then if he decides to get another, I'll have the info. Although, if this is good for healing, I could use it on my hands. They're already starting to roughen and crack from a combination of work, cold, abrasion and excessive hand washing.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 30, 2010)

That would work really well too. 
You could make a little extra for your nephew anyway; to 'maintain' his current tats


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a good idea! Might make a good Christmas present.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 30, 2010)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> your supposed to wait 3 to 5 days before putting anything on  the tattoo so it would be safe to assume most people wont be bleeding at that point, but I do think I'm going to use a combo of arnica and chamomile.
> 
> I'm wondering do  you need to go easy on the tea tree oil so it doesnt heal the ink out of the skin or is it ok to use an equal part?



The tatoo is wounded skin & must be cared for right away. Ointment is applied immediately by the artist here in the states too.  Then a bandage is applied which should stay intact for 2 hours. After 2 hours it gets removed, washed with a mild antibacterial soap and more ointment is applied.

Here are a couple of aftercare  sites.:
http://www.tattoogoo.com/tattooaftercare.php
http://www.captainjackstattoo.com/conte ... -aftercare


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 31, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> pixybratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reminder dagmar88 about the arnica, I hope I would have remembered before I made it but now i will for sure.


----------



## maya (Oct 31, 2010)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look into arnica. it shouldnt be used internally. and that include cuts and abrasions. like a needle poking ink into your skin.


----------



## carebear (Oct 31, 2010)

anti inflammatory doesn't mean safe to use on open wounds.  I see capsicum on that list as well.  i personally wouldn't be rubbing red pepper into open wounds, but whatever floats YOUR boat...


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 31, 2010)

it was just a list of herbs with the anti-inflammatory property, some things are more available to some people than other but it's real important to check out each items side effects yourself before using them.

I'm going to edit the list to include items safer for damaged skin


----------



## carebear (Oct 31, 2010)

point taken, but thanks!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 31, 2010)

I edited because I understood your point not everyone will  check  it out, some may just think it's ok because it was on the list. 

The revised list is safe for internal use or for cuts, but you should still read about cautions on each herb before using it 

this is a great topic thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 31, 2010)

pixybratt,

Hello, 

I don't think we have met yet. My name is Tabitha and I am admin for this forum. My job includes, but is not limited to, keeping what I deem as harmful information off the forum.

I took the liberty of editing a couple of your posts. You may care for (or not care for in this case) your tattoos any way you choose. The info I posted supports the recommendations of the American Medical Association and Association of American Dermatologists. It will stand.

I would like for this thread to remain unlocked so please respect my ruling on this.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 31, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> pixybratt,
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



I understand, I'm sad I went to many years with and so many tattoos with wrong information.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 5, 2010)

When I got my tattoo on my chest, he said.....

Shea Butter, and you can add a drop or two of Lavender to it if you'd like.  Which I did, I did. 

Pretty simple...worked well.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 5, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> When I got my tattoo on my chest, he said.....
> 
> Shea Butter, and you can add a drop or two of Lavender to it if you'd like.  Which I did, I did.
> 
> Pretty simple...worked well.



That is super simple and real easy to get


----------

